# MKD Shirts and Hats as Requested! Swag Swag Swag



## Gary Melton (Aug 17, 2012)

All right folks... Since the beginning of MKD there has been relentless requests for MKD hats and shirts. Well I wanted to do it right, develop some cool designs and find a quality company that did quality work on the best materials. Basically, I wanted anything that had our logo on it held to the same standard as our knives!
I think we did it! It took over 6 months to find the right shirts, the right hats (I am super picky about hats as I am sure most of you are). These hats fit and wear the way a good hat is supposed to and that was hard to find.
We have limited quantites so order yours now!!
Support MKD and look Badass doing it!!
We have another shirt design that will be finished Wednesday so be on the look out for that.


Hats $24.95 Colors: Navy, Royal Blue, Desert, Grey (Velcro Closure One Size Fits All)

Bigger Badder Shirt $24.95 Colors: Desert, Grey (Sizes:Med, Lg, XL,)

Sleeveless Bigger Badder Workout Shirt $24.95 Colors: White, Grey (Sizes: Lg, XL, XXL)

Distressed MKD V-Neck $29.95 Colors: Grey (Sizes: Med, Lg, XL)

BABO with Shirt/Hat order $29.95
Order @ meltonknifeanddesign@yahoo.com
Shipping:
CONUS $5.00
OCONUS $10.00
APO/AE FREE
Discounts:
10% for the following!
Military
ShadowSpear Forum Member

Order 2 or more items and FREE Shipping!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 17, 2012)

momma did a nice job running the camera...  but the model is still a strain on the old eyes...  nice shirts and hats...  the grey v-neck is nice...  and the (almost) infantry blue hat rocks


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 18, 2012)

Grey Hats just sold out!! If thats the one you want I can have more done by next week!!


----------

